# Looking for driveway truck.



## green frog (Jan 2, 2007)

Nephew turns 21 soon and wants to plow with us. Would like to give him a 7.5 v to start with but a 3/4 is big for him I feel since he drives a escape. Any year f150's that can handle a v plow. Again will only be a driveway t


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

green frog said:


> Nephew turns 21 soon and wants to plow with us. Would like to give him a 7.5 v to start with but a 3/4 is big for him I feel since he drives a escape. Any year f150's that can handle a v plow. Again will only be a driveway t


I am not a ford guy, but I believe that you have to look before 2011 as that is when they went to electric power steering pumps.

Try a quickmatch site of your choice like westerns and they can tell you for sure.

https://www.westernplows.com/quick-match/


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

Philbilly2 said:


> I am not a ford guy, but I believe that you have to look before 2011 as that is when they went to electric power steering pumps.
> 
> Try a quickmatch site of your choice like westerns and they can tell you for sure.
> 
> https://www.westernplows.com/quick-match/


There was a couple years that it's tough to find a dealer to install a plow, but you can put a plow on later model f150s,


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

BossPlow2010 said:


> There was a couple years that it's tough to find a dealer to install a plow, but you can put a plow on later model f150s,


a vee?


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

Philbilly2 said:


> a vee?


You can put a vee on a f150.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

BossPlow2010 said:


> You can put a vee on a f150.
> View attachment 198949


Yep, it does appear that is the unicorn.  I sit corrected... :laugh:

That looks like a 2014 or so front end, right? Did they do away with the electric steering at some point?


----------



## seville009 (Sep 9, 2002)

green frog said:


> Nephew turns 21 soon and wants to plow with us. Would like to give him a 7.5 v to start with but a 3/4 is big for him I feel since he drives a escape. Any year f150's that can handle a v plow. Again will only be a driveway t


Didn't check the specs, but an F250 isn't a huge difference from an F150 from a driving perspective size wise. If that's your only concern (too big for him), I'd go with the F250 - also gives you more plow choices


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

for driveways you cant beat the productivity of a Jeep.


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

Buffalo gets a lot of snow, have you considered the tractor route?


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)




----------



## Dondo (Dec 8, 2009)

I’m a fan of the K5 Blazer or if you’re a Ford guy then a Bronco. They make great driveway / small lot plow trucks in my opinion... but I’m not sure about a V-plow on one.


----------



## sota (Jan 31, 2011)

have you thought about a jeep?
I love doing driveways with mine.


----------



## green frog (Jan 2, 2007)

I started 14 years ago with slightly lifted jeep cherokees, with frame connectors and air bags. But moving into a 4 door wrangler is not cheap. If I could get a 3/4 ton standard cab short bed it would be perfect


----------



## green frog (Jan 2, 2007)

Too much travel for tractors.


----------



## sota (Jan 31, 2011)

I hear you on the wrangler $ thing. They do keep a ******** amount of their resale "value" regardless of condition.
Maybe look at a Liberty?


----------



## Embalmer (Dec 30, 2004)

Seen a 14 f150 stx with a Fisher stainless v plow. Think even was posted on here way back then. Worked flawlessly for 3 years be had it. Had to make custom push plates as 2011-14 was supposed to be no go for plows


----------



## Hubjeep (Jan 9, 2002)

green frog said:


> If I could get a 3/4 ton standard cab short bed it would be perfect


I thought that would be a fun build. As far as I know they were not available in that configuration from the factory?

Buy a regular cab, long bed, shorten the frame and buy a short bed.


----------



## DeVries (Nov 27, 2007)

I've got this one for sale. 09 f250 in good shape and reliable, selling due to buying a larger truck and no longer need this one. 
I'm only 30 minutes from buffalo too.


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

DeVries said:


> I've got this one for sale. 09 f250 in good shape and reliable, selling due to buying a larger truck and no longer need this one.
> I'm only 30 minutes from buffalo too.
> 
> View attachment 200182


I was a little worried when i saw you post, thought it was going to be a 96 gmc..lol


----------



## DeVries (Nov 27, 2007)

:laugh: that thing has now become a field truck at a winery. They use the plow to clear the driveways into the vineyards so the offshore workers can get in to trim the vines.


----------



## scottr (Oct 10, 2013)

theplowmeister said:


> for driveways you cant beat the productivity of a Jeep.


I agree with Plowmeister, a short wheelbase is very productive for driveways. That being side, you know the kid best, but I'd give him more credit for his skills, at 21 I had driven to Alaska and back several time not to mention all the in town driving. Get him and older F-250 with a straight axle if you want to stay with a full size truck, let him round off the corners


----------

